# Sternenstaub Akt 2



## Tamekks (13. Januar 2013)

Drei Tage sind vergangen und Rhael hat seine Samira nicht wieder gesehen. Er wird geplagt von bösen Träumen und seine Sorge um sie steigt. In der Zwischenzeit bereitet sich die Horde vor, von dem Steinkrallengebirge her anzugreifen. Alles wartet nur noch auf Garrosh’ Befehl. Für die Nachtelfen sieht es nicht gut aus. Der rote Schatten der Horde ist in Begriff die Kontrolle über das Eschental zu erlangen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXoVjz83M6k


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (13. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß echt nicht warum ,aber ich fand des ersten Akt spannender.Ich habe schon verschiedene Faktoren durchdacht und keinen wirklichen Unterschied gefunden.Also kann ich dir keine Konstruktive Kritik geben.


----------



## Tamekks (13. Januar 2013)

Ab den 3 wirds wieder Spannend, der zweite diente mehr den Übergang


----------

